# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  لماذا نعرق عندما نشعر بالارتباك او الخجل؟؟

## هدوء عاصف

**
 *

  لماذا نعرق عندما نشعر بالارتباك او الخجل؟؟

عندما   تكون في موقف محرج.. فانك تشعر بسخونه تنتاب جميع اجزاء جسمك و ان اردت  ان  تخفي احراجك او ارتباكك فان جسمك يستطيع ان يفتن عليك و ما يلبث الا ان   تتصبب عرقا و هي المشكلة التي تواجه الكثير منا و التعرق لا يقتصر على  هذه  المواقف و انما قد يمنع الكثير من الذهاب الى الصالات الرياضية او  التواجد  في مكان هو محط أنظار الناس.

 بداية ما هي الغدد العرقية؟؟ 
الغدد  العرقية هي غدد على شكل هياكل انبوبية تقع تحت  او داخل الجلد و يخرج منها  العرق على سطح الجلد من خلال فتحات صغيرة و  العرق هو سائل شفاف حمضي عديم  اللون..ذو رائحة غريبة تختلف من شخص لاخر و  تختلف حسب الحالة الصحية  للانسان و يحوي بعض الاحماض الدهنية و المواد  المعدنية..و يمتلك متوسط  الناس عدد حوالي 2 مليون غدة عرقية.

ولكن السؤال   لماذا يصاب بعضنا بالتعرق الشديد لدرجة ابتلال جميع ملابسه في حين نجد ان   هناك أناسا يتمتعون بالجفاف المستمر حتى تحت الضغوطات النفسية و اكثر   المواقف احراجا؟؟
ان  هناك عوامل كثيرة تؤثر في  عملية التعرق منها السمنه و تعاطي الكحولات و  بعض الامراض مثل مرض السكر و  فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية و انقطاع الطمث  بالنسبة للسيدات و ايضا بعض  الأدوية لها هذا التأثير.
عندما  تتعرض لضغوطات نفسية و  مواقف محرجة فان عليك ان تفعل الاتي .. تأخذ نفسيا  عميقا و تخرجه ببطء عدة  مرات و ان كنت ستسخر من هذا الفعل فقط جربه و ستعرف  مدى تأثيره القوي  .... كتابة ما يدور في بالك على ورقة له عظيم التأثير في  سحب الطاقة  السلبية ..شرب الماء و تدريبات الاسترخاء و عدم تهويل المواقف  كلها من  شأنها تخفيف هذا التأثير و بالتالي السيطرة على حالة التعرق  الشديدة

 هناك نوع اخرمن التعرق و هوالتعرق  ليلا خلال فترة النوم:
التعرق  ليلا هو شكوى رئيسية لكثير من المرضى ،بالنسبة  للاشخاص الاصحاء فان التعرق  ليلا  يحدث بسبب يوم شاق و مجهد نفسيا او ان  الوسط في غرفة النوم هو حار  بالاساس اضافة الى استخدام الكثير من اغطية  الأسرة و ارتداء الملابس  الثقيلة اثناء النوم اما بالنسبة لاشخاص اخرون  فان هذا عرض لبعض الامراض.

أولاً انقطاع الطمث من احد الاسباب الرئيسية لحدوث التعرق اثناء النوم للسيدات مما يؤدي الى الاحساس بارتفاع حرارة الجسم و احمراره.

ثانيا التعرق مجهول السبب و هي حالة مستمرة و شديدة من التعرق تحدث لبعض الاشخاص بدون اسباب مرضية.

ثالثا  الامراض الناتجة عن العدوى البكتيرية مثل مرض السل و التهاب صمامات القلب و   التهابات العظام و الخراجات و بعض الاصابات الفيروسية كفيروس الإيدز.

رابعا   يعتبر التعرق الليلي من الأعراض المبكرة لبعض أنواع السرطان و النوع   الأكثر ارتباطا بهذا العرض هو الورام الليمفاوية و مع ذلك فان من يصاب بمرض   السرطان لابد و ان يكون لديه أعراض اخرى في نفس الوقت مثل فقدان الوزن و   الحمى المتكررة بدون سبب.

خامسا بعض الأدوية مثل الأدوية المضادة للاكتئاب و الكورتيزون و البردينوسين سبب ايضا للتعرق خلال فترة الليل.

اضافة كما ذكرنا انخفاض مستوى السكر في الدم لدى مرض السكري و فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية.


*
*  د.سمر سامي*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عنجد معلومات مهم نطّلع عليها هدوء عاصف 
وما جذب اهتمامي الفقرة الاخيرة في الموضوع
أكيد انها راح تفيد الكثيرين من الاشخاص

بارك الله في جهدك
تقبل مروري


*(للدعابة فقط )..لفت انتباهي إسم الطبيبة ..سمر سامي
على اسم الممثلة السورية*

----------


## (dodo)

معلومات قيمة اخ هدوء مشكور لجهودك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> عنجد معلومات مهم نطّلع عليها هدوء عاصف 
> وما جذب اهتمامي الفقرة الاخيرة في الموضوع
> أكيد انها راح تفيد الكثيرين من الاشخاص
> 
> بارك الله في جهدك
> تقبل مروري
> 
> 
> *(للدعابة فقط )..لفت انتباهي إسم الطبيبة ..سمر سامي
> على اسم الممثلة السورية*



*الله يبارك فيكِ اختي الكريمة ويجزيكِ كل خير وشكرا لمرورك الرائع وبتمنالك الفائدة إلك ولكل الزوار* 
*
**همسة : هههههه اخ منكو يالبنات بتدققوا على كل اشي !*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> معلومات قيمة اخ هدوء مشكور لجهودك



*بتشكرك يا خيتي اهلاً وسهلاً فيكِ*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*همسة : هههههه اخ منكو يالبنات بتدققوا على كل اشي !*

اللهم لا حسد. :SnipeR (65): 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

المعلومات بتفيد وبتعلم  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
معلومات قيمة جداً 
استمتعت بقراءة الموضوع 
كنت أجهل بعض المعلومات 

الله يعطيك ألف عافية 



*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *
> معلومات قيمة جداً 
> استمتعت بقراءة الموضوع 
> كنت أجهل بعض المعلومات 
> 
> الله يعطيك ألف عافية 
> 
> 
> 
> *




*الله يعافي قلبك دموع الغصون*

----------

